# Uber driver knocks out passenger



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That dude has some power in those punches. Unfortunately, or fortunately his Uber career is over. He can now wait to get arrested for two counts of assault. The fact that that moron threw his cell at the car isn't justification for his response. I have to say though, this is the classic case of "taking one for the team". All drivers who see this have to get a huge amount of satisfaction in seeing those two idiots get decked they way they did.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> That dude has some power in those punches. Unfortunately, or fortunately his Uber career is over. He can now wait to get arrested for two counts of assault. The fact that that moron threw his cell at the car isn't justification for his response. I have to say though, this is the classic case of "taking one for the team". All drivers who see this have to get a huge amount of satisfaction in seeing those two idiots get decked they way they did.


Lol, yeah.

A large, powerfully built man is driving the Uber I want to get into. Do I (a) throw my phone at his car or (b) not throw my phone at his car. Hmmmm..........


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If you check out the comments section of the reddit article, the funniest one is that the driver should of given himself 5 stars and a big tip on the guys cellphone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No way that was an Uber driver.

Had to be Lyft.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Can't figure out why he went after the second guy though. He actually showed mercy on the short guy with his hands up. The driver had enough sense to realize that was too easy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Can't figure out why he went after the second guy though. He actually showed mercy on the short guy with his hands up. He was no dummy.


Makes you wonder what the little guy said to not get decked and what the last guy did say.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

that's a serious punch to land with flip flops.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, that was all arm. As soon as he get's out of jail for assault or manslaughter ( no one seems to know if those guys survived)! He has a career ahead of him in MMA or whatever fighting they do in those cages..


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone who wears salmon colored shorts deserves whats coming.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Lets start a go fund me page for the dude for any legal fees. And then pay for a plane tik to send him to sf to meet dara and let him know what we think of Uber pay.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Lets start a go fund me page for the dude for any legal fees. And then pay for a plane tik to send him to sf to meet dara and let him know what we think of Uber pay.


Agreed! I would donate something. Please find a way to support this driver!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, that was all arm. As soon as he get's out of jail for assault or manslaughter ( no one seems to know if those guys survived)! He has a career ahead of him in MMA or whatever fighting they do in those cages..


Plenty of Time to work out in jail


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

There are too many entitled people who just mouth off to the wrong person and then a guy with a temper comes along and reminds them of the actual pecking order. I wonder how many people these two jerks treated like garbage before they encountered someone just off kilter enough to react like this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> There are too many entitled people who just mouth off to the wrong person and then a guy with a temper comes along and reminds them of the actual pecking order. I wonder how many people these two jerks treated like garbage before they encountered someone just off kilter enough to react like this.


Its the throwing the phone in the mans car.
You want people trying to damage your car ?
For pennies?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Now THAT was priceless...!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Its the throwing the phone in the mans car.
> You want people trying to damage your car ?
> For pennies?


Not really sure how you got that from my post


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

KO'ing the 2nd guy was assault and battery. KO'ing the first guy was not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Not really sure how you got that from my post


The person who punched out passengers.
Is probably used to entitled mouthy pax.
The pax violently threw his cellphone in the car.
This would Make me want to violently strike the pax also.
Abuse with words is one thing.
Attempting to damage vehicle another.
Combined = Too much.

Px x ah÷%÷50%-15% x ag = y



Cdub2k said:


> KO'ing the 2nd guy was assault and battery. KO'ing the first guy was not.


GUILT BY ASSOCIATION


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope he waited the 5 minutes to get the no show fee.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This would Make me want to violently strike the pax also.


Wanting to KO a pax and actually KOing someone are two different things. This kind of behavior gets people killed. What would happen if one of those pax had died when he hit the ground? All over a cellphone ding? Jury's not going to see it your way. Don't escalate, just call the cops.

I mean yeah sure the video is satisfying but if that were me.. no way am I going to jail over a pax encounter


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Wanting to KO a pax and actually KOing someone are two different things. This kind of behavior gets people killed. What would happen if one of those pax had died when he hit the ground? All over a cellphone ding? Jury's not going to see it your way. Don't escalate, just call the cops.
> 
> I mean yeah sure the video is satisfying but if that were me.. no way am I going to jail over a pax encounter


Perhaps why he ko' d the witness also. . .


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

That is great! Thanks for sharing. The second guy was flipping him off the whole time and probably running his mouth. Why were they all wearing pink? I love how the first victim threw his man purse in disgust what a trio of vaginas. Those snowflakes will think twice next time. Pirates!!!



HotUberMess said:


> There are too many entitled people who just mouth off to the wrong person and then a guy with a temper comes along and reminds them of the actual pecking order. I wonder how many people these two jerks treated like garbage before they encountered someone just off kilter enough to react like this.


See that's the thing, how was he off kilter?? The pax was off kilter don't you think?



Rakos said:


> Now THAT was priceless...!


They just wanted to go to Jack In The Box


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Wanting to KO a pax and actually KOing someone are two different things. This kind of behavior gets people killed. What would happen if one of those pax had died when he hit the ground? All over a cellphone ding? Jury's not going to see it your way. Don't escalate, just call the cops.
> 
> I mean yeah sure the video is satisfying but if that were me.. no way am I going to jail over a pax encounter


That's typical in this country. Running to the aid of the victim.

Rider wants to throw a temper tantrum and throw things at the man's car. "Oh, you're an Uber driver. You need to exercise restraint and keep a cool head when some idiot is throwing things at your car. Just call the police and let them deal with it."


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I hope he waited the 5 minutes to get the no show fee.


I don't think that was his rider. There is someone in the backseat he was talking to. The victim(I wouldn't call him a victim) got mad when the window was rolled up.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Is it bad that I watched the video 4 times, rooting for the driver each time? 

Ya don't throw shit at Other People's Property and there won't be a frigging problem. 

The phone-thrower had a temper tantrum (slapping his purse on the ground- Lolol!) because he didn't get his special snowflake way and he didn't like it. DEAL WITH IT, SNOWFLAKE!

Plus the puncher is hot. Sorry, but he is.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I don't think that was his rider. There is someone in the backseat he was talking to. The victim(I wouldn't call him a victim) got mad when the window was rolled up.


Maybe it was a pool ride and salmon shorts wanted to bring salmon shirt and widdle guy and the driver told him he could only bring two? I don't know where this video was shot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I’ve been knocked to the ground by a punch before.
While it took me a good 10-15 seconds to get back on my feet, (I may or may not have been knocked back down)
I immediately turned on my side and at least started trying to get up.
Not so much because I wanted a piece of him, but out of embarrassment.

So I always thought it was such bs when in movies a single punch knocks someone out cold.
This Uber driver proved me wrong.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Can't figure out why he went after the second guy though. He actually showed mercy on the short guy with his hands up. The driver had enough sense to realize that was too easy.


Short guy was smart and put up the Cobra Surrender pose. We didnt see exactly what the 3rd guy did since it was off camera but he could have put his hands up thinking he was a big man.

I love how he goes up to drunk # 2 and was like "cobra surrender authorized, disengage"



Cdub2k said:


> KO'ing the 2nd guy was assault and battery. KO'ing the first guy was not.


Both were, he was not under attack at the moment he through the punch. Comments sounds like this was in Santa Monica CA, driver had the duty to retreat.

Guarantee he was charged for both the exact same.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Slow-mo for people that didnt see the action..


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Is it bad that I watched the video 4 times, rooting for the driver each time?
> 
> Ya don't throw shit at Other People's Property and there won't be a frigging problem.
> 
> ...


Only 4 times? This is now my home screen


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


heard of road rage? This is Uber rage,jmo


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Only 4 times? This is now my home screen


 this dude is Legend status now


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

DOUBLE KO! NICE!!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, yeah.
> 
> A large, powerfully built man is driving the Uber I want to get into. Do I (a) throw my phone at his car or (b) not throw my phone at his car. Hmmmm..........


Notice the first dude has what looks to be a purse....


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Those fancy lads didn't stand a chance, did they? I'd wager money that not a one of the three had ever even been in a fight before. Heck, I encounter riders that have never even been told the word "no" before. Poor guys were both stone after a single punch. Like the _Star Trek_ redshirt thing, only 21st century metro version in salmon.

This reminded me of the bike scene from _Friday_. I can picture the driver going up to the second guy, " YOU WANT SOME OF THIS, TOO, LITTLE MAN??" *Hands up* " ..... No!". All that is missing is Chris Tucker hovering over the guy saying he got KTFO or some dudes in the background yelling Worldstar.

The OP on Reddit said the two were still on the ground after *40* minutes? Wow. I hope there was no serious damage.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> heard of road rage? This is Uber rage,jmo


And I've felt it 1,000+ times!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> That's typical in this country. Running to the aid of the victim.
> 
> Rider wants to throw a temper tantrum and throw things at the man's car. "Oh, you're an Uber driver. You need to exercise restraint and keep a cool head when some idiot is throwing things at your car. Just call the police and let them deal with it."


 The sad thing is the police don't give a shiz about what happens that ur car. They may take a report if it's on a public street but that report will go straight to stack of papers that will get picked up by the shredding company.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This should be required viewing for all new pax before they take their first trip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> heard of road rage? This is Uber rage,jmo


LOWER RATE MEANS LOWER TOLERANCE !


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

He s my hero


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> This should be required viewing for all new pax before they take their first trip.


It's what all of us driver wants to do. This guy did it! Taking one for the team u have to give this guy props.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

A few things come to mind...

Knock out deaths generally result from heads hitting cement rather than from the punch itself. 

If you're prone to doing stuff that angers others then you probably should take the time to learn how to minimize your chance of getting knocked out in a fight.

When you see the Terminator get out of the car to come knock you out, RUN! He's not coming over to get in your face and exchange words. No, he's coming over to knock you out! Learn to read a room.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


If you are the type of dude to take a purse with you on a night out, you may want to refrain from throwing stuff at a big guy's auto. Too bad the bad it will cost some jail time for teaching the little prick a life lesson.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

br1anf said:


> If you are the type of dude to take a purse with you on a night out, you may want to refrain from throwing stuff at a big guy's auto. Too bad the bad it will cost some jail time for teaching the little prick a life lesson.


If those guys survived without any serious damage and the guy has a clean record, hopefully he gets a suspended sentence.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Who's going to get sued?


----------



## WestBurbsMac (Feb 5, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Anyone who wears salmon colored shorts deserves whats coming.


Salmon colored shorts AND threw his purse down.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like a silver Camry, California plate 7DHU415.

Sidewalk is tagged, to USA →, is this Mexico?

Nothing good come from parking in a fire zone.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> A few things come to mind...
> 
> Knock out deaths generally result from heads hitting cement rather than from the punch itself.
> 
> ...


That's the thing, most from that generation can't fathom something like that happening to them. They are too special and should never have consequences for their actions.

Until they do.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If #MMA_Uber drove away & laid low for a while, he probably gets away with it.
Cops, detectives & DA's don't care if the instigators get Justice.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> If #MMA_Uber drove away & laid low for a while, he probably gets away with it.
> Cops, detectives & DA's don't care if the instigators get Justice.


Especially in Southern California.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> That dude has some power in those punches. Unfortunately, or fortunately his Uber career is over. He can now wait to get arrested for two counts of assault. The fact that that moron threw his cell at the car isn't justification for his response. I have to say though, this is the classic case of "taking one for the team". All drivers who see this have to get a huge amount of satisfaction in seeing those two idiots get decked they way they did.


Washington State is a mutual combat state. As long as there are no weapons involved and both parties agree to fight it is perfectly legal to knock a m-fer out. Oh so you think you're a tough guy?

Now I don't think UBER would care because

Uber


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


Who is this guy, Mike Tyson in his prime? Dude threw three punches and knocked out two. Hit them as they say, "right on the button."


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Only in America would he go to jail for this.Every other country would say that he was justified in knocking those **** out.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Everyone thinks they can handle themselves okay in a fight... until they get hit by someone who knows how to throw a punch.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Everyone thinks they can handle themselves okay in a fight... until they get hit by someone who knows how to throw a punch.


40 minutes after the punch and they were still on a the ground? I hope those punks did not die. As was said here on this thread, it happens all too often. The fatal blow is the punchee's head hitting the ground. A guy was just recently convicted of, I believe manslaughter in Will County, Illinois from a one punch bar fight, and the head hitting the concrete. Also in Bolingbrook Illinois, same scenario in a road rage confrontation and a one punch.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Martin Kodiak said:


> Washington State is a mutual combat state. As long as there are no weapons involved and both parties agree to fight it is perfectly legal to knock a m-fer out. Oh so you think you're a tough guy?
> 
> Now I don't think UBER would care because
> 
> Uber


Ok...Wahington state is now...

On my most liked state list...8>)

Oh...for the good old days...

When boxing was a gentleman's art...8>)

Rakos


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...Wahington state is now...
> 
> On my most liked state list...8>)
> 
> ...


This whole story and this thread are no laughing matter regarding the consequences for that driver, but the comments throughout the thread are the most entertaining I have seen, solidly top to bottom.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

For those of you that read/ watch Naruto you'll know about that forbidden jutsu where they are able to resurrect the dead, If that was a real thing I'd resurrect Johnnie Cochran to represent this guy.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> For those of you that read/ watch Naruto you'll know about that forbidden jutsu where they are able to resurrect the dead, If that was a real thing I'd resurrect Johnnie Cochran to represent this guy.


Or they can just experiment on themselves like Orochimaru and never die.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


This guy don't belong to uber. All uber drivers I have seen are like 5 feet 5 inches.



HotUberMess said:


> There are too many entitled people who just mouth off to the wrong person and then a guy with a temper comes along and reminds them of the actual pecking order. I wonder how many people these two jerks treated like garbage before they encountered someone just off kilter enough to react like this.


Only in the US. They were already dead if they act like that in where I come from. What a B***** move. Throwing a phone at the car. ㅎㅎㅎ.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

It looks like Ocean ave. in Santa Monica- adjacent to the Viceroy Hotel.

Those dudes look like they'd have a 4.5 rider rating _at best_.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Respect the whip or get dropped like a bad Uber passenger.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I don't think that was his rider. There is someone in the backseat he was talking to. The victim(I wouldn't call him a victim) got mad when the window was rolled up.


Hopefully that is the case, then they wouldn't be able to report him to Uber.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Makes you wonder what the little guy said to not get decked and what the last guy did say.


My Daddy is a Lawyer and he will sue you. I borrowed these flamboyant loafers from him.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hopefully that is the case, then they wouldn't be able to report him to Uber.
> 
> My Daddy is a Lawyer and he will sue you. I borrowed these flamboyant loafers from him.


I was thinkin...

More along the lines of...

Please Don't hit me...

My girl's is yours...8>O

Thank you Sir...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Wanting to KO a pax and actually KOing someone are two different things. This kind of behavior gets people killed. What would happen if one of those pax had died when he hit the ground? All over a cellphone ding? Jury's not going to see it your way. Don't escalate, just call the cops.
> 
> I mean yeah sure the video is satisfying but if that were me.. no way am I going to jail over a pax encounter


Sadly, that's how fight starts for nothing. Even the guy knocked down is B*****, I wish he didn't get hurt badly. Everyone makes mistakes, specially when they are young.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Power in the punches coming from the flip flops.

Drivers, you should always wear flip flops when Ubering just in case you had a night like this.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Short guy was smart and put up the Cobra Surrender pose. We didnt see exactly what the 3rd guy did since it was off camera but he could have put his hands up thinking he was a big man.
> 
> I love how he goes up to drunk # 2 and was like "cobra surrender authorized, disengage"
> 
> ...


Crazy how we don't have the right to defend our own property from damage. According to you we are supposed to just stand around while some turd trashes our cars and runs his mouth.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*Ex-MMA Fighter/Uber driver knocks out passenger*

Fixed that title for ya...


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

jester121 said:


> Everyone thinks they can handle themselves okay in a fight... until they get hit by someone who knows how to throw a punch.


I always say " Make em bleed" Most people go tharn at the sight of their own blood. One good shot in the nose, and they can't see well and seem to be much more worried about the blood getting on their clothes.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


What a bunch of ***** ass guys to let this guy just knock them out that that, I liked it but they didn't even try, how embarrassing, I have had a few I thought about ***** slapping but of course didn't because I am too smart for that, most of my problems have been with POS women.



HotUberMess said:


> There are too many entitled people who just mouth off to the wrong person and then a guy with a temper comes along and reminds them of the actual pecking order. I wonder how many people these two jerks treated like garbage before they encountered someone just off kilter enough to react like this.


What you're saying is so true, this society we live in protects these assholes and now this guy will get arrested and of course lose his job, now when he goes for another job good luck this is only reason I hold my temper in check if not for what I said I would be hurting a lot of people in my life.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The drivers name is Samoir, and I forgive him.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> The drivers name is Samoir, and I forgive him.


 You can tell by the way these guys looked they were 3 gays, Samoir really beat the equivalent of 3 children and is getting arrested and possibly jail, bad move but I really can't blame him.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5530219/Moment-Uber-driver-knocks-man-threw-phone-car.html


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hopefully that is the case, then they wouldn't be able to report him to Uber.
> 
> My Daddy is a Lawyer and he will sue you. I borrowed these flamboyant loafers from him.


Anyone who says " My Daddy" should never be taken seriously.

Except by his Dominatrix!


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

Made my day


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Driver was like one of those mad dogs that everyone in the town square is victim to. _You want some of this?! How about you?!





_


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I think this is a fake video. I have been in quite a few fist fights. These guys fell too cleanly. It doesn't happen that way in real life.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Can't figure out why he went after the second guy though. He actually showed mercy on the short guy with his hands up. The driver had enough sense to realize that was too easy.


Second guy was standing there giving him the finger the whole time, probably just acting out on adrenaline at that point, I felt bad for him too... I mean he's like twice the Uber drivers size.

Anyone know where this was? I mean there are 3 of them...lol...Is this West Hollywood?



kdyrpr said:


> If you check out the comments section of the reddit article, the funniest one is that the driver should of given himself 5 stars and a big tip on the guys cellphone.


who says he didn't...


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Second guy was standing there giving him the finger the whole time, probably just acting out on adrenaline at that point, I felt bad for him too... I mean he's like twice the Uber drivers size.
> 
> Anyone know where this was? I mean there are 3 of them...lol...Is this West Hollywood?
> 
> who says he didn't...


Anyone know how to reach the driver who knocked them out, I am thinking outside of the box but this guy can make some serious cash, I would hire him to follow me to numerous customers I get repeat that I can't freaking stand and he could drive up next to me and knock them the hell out and I will pay him well.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I think this is a fake video. I have been in quite a few fist fights. These guys fell too cleanly. It doesn't happen that way in real life.


Conspirscy theorist. Actors, eh?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Crazy how we don't have the right to defend our own property from damage. According to you we are supposed to just stand around while some turd trashes our cars and runs his mouth.


We have that right, I never said you don't. We also live in a modern country of laws. He exited his vehicle when he sensed a threat to his property. He can stand therr and prevent further damage while he contacts law enforcement.

If the aggressor continues to attack, then he can defend himself .

That is not what he did. He went out and straight for the knock out. This is not the wild west, this is modern day America. The guy was no longer a threat and he took the aggressive move. Twice.

You do not have the right to physically assault someone for running their mouth. You also cannot throw the first punch for someone that damaged (past tense) property. If the original aggressor charged at his property, in that moment, he can defend it.

But that is not what happened.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> Anyone know how to reach the driver who knocked them out, I am thinking outside of the box but this guy can make some serious cash, I would hire him to follow me to numerous customers I get repeat that I can't freaking stand and he could drive up next to me and knock them the hell out and I will pay him well.


nice, outside the box thinking!



RideshareinCali said:


> It looks like Ocean ave. in Santa Monica- adjacent to the Viceroy Hotel.
> 
> Those dudes look like they'd have a 4.5 rider rating _at best_.


See, I thought this seemed like California somewhere...


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I think this is a fake video. I have been in quite a few fist fights. These guys fell too cleanly. It doesn't happen that way in real life.


Oh yes it does! Seen it plenty of times! Last fall in Seattle some Nazi shouter on the streets kept f-ing with people shouting his fear and hatred into the crowd. 1 man stepped up to talk to him about his fear and hatred, but the moron kept shouting Heil Hitler and other *********** slogans in his face, after a couple of minutes of mindless screaming by the Nazi shouter, the other man gave up and started to walk away. The Nazi shouter now took notice of said man walking away and started calling him names ( the N word) You can see the Man look back and say something, later reported to be " I'm going to punch you in the face if you say that again" which is what he told the police. The Nazi shouter did it again, and woke up 4 minutes later, picked up his shit and started to walk away off film head down and a sheepish grin on his face.

Funny stuff. I have knocked out 3 in my life and seen it done on many occasions. Washington is a mutual combat state, and 2 men ( or women ) can go at it as pong as no weapons are involved and quarter is given when requested.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We have that right, I never said you don't. We also live in a modern country of laws. He exited his vehicle when he sensed a threat to his property. He can stand therr and prevent further damage while he contacts law enforcement.
> 
> If the aggressor continues to attack, then he can defend himself .
> 
> ...


You do not know that for sure. The video does not show everything. The first guy could have been reaching for something, which obviously necessitates a more severe attack in the name of self defense.

If the second guy, who we ASSUME was mouthing off, is saying anything like "You're dead, I'm gonna kill you, I have a gun" then yes, the best and safest thing to do is to (do at least the minimum to) secure your safety.

We see a short video and all become armchair quarterbacks. But we weren't there. Maybe he overreacted, maybe he didn't.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've seen fights like this, up close and personal. One punch, knocked out COLD. They tend to fall backwards stiff like boards, or sometimes their knees give out like they were just cut off at the knees, compacting down like they were dropped from 30 feet up, already unconscious before the drop.

I've seen two guys taken on twenty, and in twenty punches, there were twenty thugs prostrate, bleeding, KNOCKED OUT. It doesn't take long, either. 

Knowing how to throw a punch helps. The two I watched clean a corner like a broom clearly had practice and a lot of practical experience.

If that driver in the video was working for Uber or Lyft, and were he charged with a crime, and were I on his jury, I'd nullify. 100% of the time. No way I convict. I'd hang that jury, at worst. At best, I'd brow beat the others until they agree with me to send him home a free man, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I've seen fights like this, up close and personal. One punch, knocked out COLD. They tend to fall backwards stiff like boards, or sometimes their knees give out like they were just cut off at the knees, compacting down like they were dropped from 30 feet up, already unconscious before the drop.
> 
> I've seen two guys taken on twenty, and in twenty punches, there were twenty thugs prostrate, bleeding, KNOCKED OUT. It doesn't take long, either.
> 
> ...


Amen brother amen


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

unPat said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


BWAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> We have that right, I never said you don't. We also live in a modern country of laws. He exited his vehicle when he sensed a threat to his property. He can stand therr and prevent further damage while he contacts law enforcement.
> 
> If the aggressor continues to attack, then he can defend himself .
> 
> ...


...Lol.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

If there ever was a case for law to be broken , this was it.

Typical millennial ***** had it coming. ( No offense to ladies)

You know how many rideshare drivers he said satisfied in just 5 seconds. We should do a GoFundMe for his legal defense.



1.5xorbust said:


> This should be required viewing for all new pax before they take their first trip.


Esp millenials


----------

